# thoughts on the group 1 insurance 1 ltr cars please



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

hi everyone, im fed up of not having any money, my car has to go, does anyone have any thoughts on the wee baby cars available, the 1 ltr free tax 70mpg ones, toyota iq, aygo, citroen c1, peugot 107 etc,

they sound good on my wallet, but are they utter poo, i travel about 40 miles a day, through big lanes to work, no motorways, 3 people in the car, will they handle 3 people? will they struggle to pull off? can you really get 70 mpg from them? will they do 70mph?

they sound too good to be true, just got off the phone to my insurance company who could not give me a valid reason for my insurance going up again after the third year of incident free driving, plus the garage changed its petrol price today to 1.42, so im definitely considering a change. thoughts and onions on these cars please guys, ta xxx


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I think you'd be better off with a strong 1.9/2.0TDi or something similar. The small 1l 3cyl cars seem to rev highly when cruising which kills mpg and you have to give them a huge amount of stick to get them to go anymore.

Even most 1.3/1.4 turbo diesels are now £30 a year road tax?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I was in a colleagues c1 once and it struggled to go up hills with me and him in it !!!, they are not a car i would like to do 40 miles a day in.


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

good, was hoping for responses like that, thats goodbye to those cars then, what would you say would be the minimum car, just enough power, good mpg lowest possible ins group, etc a 1.3 or 1.4 small hatchback im leaning towards


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

Maybe something like a Corsa 1.3 CDTI ? Should have the extra power for your needs. Excellent economy and insurance shouldn't be too painful.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Ive driven a little 107 and it wasnt actually a bad little car.It got me from Notts to home and almost back on £15 (I chickened out about 20 miles to go and stuck a fiver in)
No space inside though,it was like driving a womb.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Deniance said:


> good, was hoping for responses like that, thats goodbye to those cars then, what would you say would be the minimum car, *just enough power,* *good mpg lowest possible ins group, etc a 1.3* or 1.4 small hatchback im leaning towards


you've described a KA. a good solid choice


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Have a look at the new panda and vw up, the up is quite a good motorway car by all accounts, I might try and borrow one from vw ..... The panda is road tested in this weeks autocar. I doubt you will see 70mpg fom one but high 50's should be easy. My 206 averages 40 mpg, costs £120 a year to tax and £250 to insure .... The car itself cost me £800 and it's cost £300 in bits inc mot,


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

A pal of mine has a 2003 Corsa C SXI 1.3cdti and it's more than quick enough. He doesn't eco drive and still maintains +50mpg. Very solid built and stylish car with a lot of nice features.

I heard that the Corsa 'D' 1.3cdti has an even better engine.


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

alan_mcc said:


> Very solid built


lol...

I was driving one yesterday and the quality of pretty much everything is shocking! The gearbox feels like it should be in a JCB or something, the build quality of the plastics is awful! Absolutely no idea why Corsa C's were so expensive, overrated ****e imo! Sorry to go off on one but it just really annoyed me yesterday haha


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

To put it into perspective, my other half's car is a 1 litre 3 cylinder Yaris (same engine as Aygo) and you can squeeze 50mpg out of it if you drive like a snail and it's still £90 road tax IIRC. My car is a 2.2 Honda diesel and I get 50mpg very easily without hanging about and still only £115 road tax.

Fuel economy isn't as always as simple as going for a small engine'd car. It also depends on what kind of roads you drive. Lots of hills or motorway driving then you would benefit from a larger diesel engine than a small diesel or petrol. My 2.2 is more economical on the motorway than the 1.4 diesel Ford I had but the Ford was more economical on B roads and around town.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

C30 Drive? £0 tax driven reasonably get 55-60 mpg, driven with mpg should see 70?


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

The Aygo and its French sisters are fine for a 40mile commute if you travel alone but would indeed struggle with 2 passengers.

I'd personally be looking for a small 1.4diesel - Polo, Ibiza, Fabia or Yaris.

:thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

dann2707 said:


> lol...
> 
> I was driving one yesterday and the quality of pretty much everything is shocking! The gearbox feels like it should be in a JCB or something, the build quality of the plastics is awful! Absolutely no idea why Corsa C's were so expensive, overrated ****e imo! Sorry to go off on one but it just really annoyed me yesterday haha


..I'm probably just used to my car then :tumbleweed:


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

From what I understand the small 1L cars are good if your in the car alone pottering around your local city or village but anything more than that they are rubbish. Also will they have the luxuries of larger cars and are they safe if the worst happens? Also as mentioned they will struggle with three people in them and you will find the MPG isn't what you expect as the engine will be working so hard.


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

however if u are considering a diesel u need to consider the extra money it actually costs for diesel fuel. 

i think auto express did a test that showed it took 8 years to even break even in savings from buying a diesel car over a petrol one, u have to take into account the amount ur going to be paying for the car too as it will take u even longer for u to save.

u have to be doing alot of miles a day to warrant a diesel. i wud go with a 1.9/2l diesel in a 5 year old second hand car...


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I've just got a 1.2 Panda a few weeks ago and I'm getting mid-50's mpg combined which is impressive as that's the quoted figure .

Went on the motorway for the first time this afternoon and I was really surprised how it coped. Bit of wind noise but not terrible and was showing early 60's mpg at 70mph.


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

i like the new ka's, 1.3tdctit

sadly out of my price range.

autotrader search so far for a max of 2k 1litre to 1.3litre diesels leaves fiat puntos and corsas, gf has a punto and it is pure hatred, corsa maybe

same search but 1 to 1.6 litre diesel leaves a choice of ford fiesta, nissan micra, citroens and peugeot, toyota yaris

same search but larger diesels returned a world of hurt, why am i looking at oil burners!!!!!!!!!!!! i know nothing about diesels!!!!


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

Take a look at the Citroen c4 VTR+ HDI, the figures say it all!!

I've just got rid of my JDM Impreza because of ridiculous prices these days. On average I use a car about once a week, IF that. I can afford to run all sorts of cars, but have given in and got a cheaper car that won't lose any more money, or cost me any more money than is needed.

Hated doing it, but I can justify high motoring costs for the sake of it. It's sad times, particularly when i realise stuff like this!

JUST SEEN THE BUDGET, OOPSY!


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I used to look after 10 Citroen C1's and they are pretty good and almost gokart like to drive. They do have a few problems but they might of been sorted by now, they were exhaust back box's cracking aswell as Exhaust Manifolds, Clutches wearing out at 40,000 miles, and the exterior plastics were terrible. They were driven by women though that worked for a Care Agency and they really hammerd them but none of them actualy broke down.


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

The Aygo isn't too bad. Round town it's great, gets 50 plus mpg. On the motorway it's not so great, economy isn't good, blows about a bit and is noisy.

However, it's 150 to insure in central London, tax is 20 a year and we just has a service and mot done and that cost 150 quid.

So, for 40 miles daily on B roads fine, motorway not really.

Depreciation is pretty low as well. Had ours 7 years now. It's built to a price but not rubbish. They saved money by not putting too much in rather than offering lots that just doesn't work.

If I were you I'd hire one for a week and see how you get on with it. I've had a few cars, the polo and corsa included. There's not much between all three, the polo was nicest but it cost about three times more to run..... But wasn't three times a better car.


----------



## tom_sri (Sep 20, 2009)

considerd a motorbike?


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

Just sourced an Audi A2 for my lad, not an easy find as they'e very well liked out there due to the Diesel versions MPG and the Cars all Aluminium construction to include space frame technology. Apparently years ahead of it's time when the car was new?

It's typical Audi build quality and a good sized family runaround. Not easy to find a real nice low mileage one though. Good Hunting :thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

years ahead of their time - and the checking of fluids in the front grill piece.

downside is most get written off in incidents because of the cost and the rarity of good bodyshops capable of welding aluminium.


----------



## AS_Dene (May 2, 2010)

The new focus 1.0 Eco boost is awesome 60mpg !!! £20 tax


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

Ninja59 said:


> years ahead of their time - and the checking of fluids in the front grill piece.
> 
> downside is most get written off in incidents because of the cost and the rarity of good bodyshops capable of welding aluminium.


Yep, I agree. Having got the car home it fell to me to clean it  I have to say how impressed I was with the little four ring wonder. So impressed I've considered one as a runabout and so leaving my A6 to sparkle on the drive 

That's sad aye it


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

What are you currently driving and what aspect is costing you the most outlay?


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

My mum had a C1 1.4 HDi a few years ago. It's not a car, it's a coat with wheels...

Now has a Corset 1.3 CDTi ("D" Shape, 57 reg), and for it's sins it doesn't seem to bad, will do her until C30s take a serious price drop.

All these little 1.0 cars are false economy, I just hope they fall flat on their faces and go back to decent engines...


----------



## tom_sri (Sep 20, 2009)

we had a 1.0 corsa 2006 plate did 56k and started with so many issues. We have hired a C1 and on motorway down from 70mph to 40mph on the smallest of hills. Id never go for a small engine again


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

dew1911 said:


> My mum had a C1 1.4 HDi a few years ago. It's not a car, it's a coat with wheels...
> 
> Now has a Corset 1.3 CDTi ("D" Shape, 57 reg), and for it's sins it doesn't seem to bad, will do her until C30s take a serious price drop.
> 
> All these little 1.0 cars are false economy, I just hope they fall flat on their faces and go back to decent engines...


It's petrol so it's off to abetter start than something that drinks from the black pumpSmall petrol engines are the future, big engines and small diesels are on their way out


----------



## t1mmy (Dec 9, 2006)

We have had or 1.0 IQ for 2 years next month. £0 tax and we average in the 50's getting stuck in rush hour traffic going into Reading town centre every day. No issues on the motorway where we average around 60 mpg and it doesn't struggle on a hill really.

We've even been 3 up in it heading back to my parents for Christmas 240 miles away. Bags and Christmas presents loaded around us and we got there without any issues or loss of power.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I had an Aygo as a courtesy car and I have to admit, the little 1.0 engine in that was fun. 

That said I can't imagine anything but town driving would be overly fun as they're not the most spacious, cruising type cars. 

A TDI might be an option though. That said if you can find a diesel VW Lupo it'll do mega mileage and for the driver and front passenger the space is surprising for a longer drive.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Had a C1 for a week, most rattly, slow, small, loud, uncomfortable piece of sh1te i've driven.

It did do 65mph in second though...


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

SteveTDCi said:


> It's petrol so it's off to abetter start than something that drinks from the black pumpSmall petrol engines are the future, big engines and small diesels are on their way out


Exactly, small engines that will be turbo'd is the future.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

My mum bought a Twingo GT last year, 1.2 turbo and 100bhp. 

Feels like a far bigger engine but great on fuel and cheap to tax. Forced induction, small engines are the way forward. New Focus comes with a 1.0 turbo and the new RS Clio will be a 1.6 turbo.


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

Alex_225 said:


> My mum bought a Twingo GT last year, 1.2 turbo and 100bhp.
> 
> Feels like a far bigger engine but great on fuel and cheap to tax. Forced induction, small engines are the way forward. New Focus comes with a 1.0 turbo and the new RS Clio will be a 1.6 turbo.


Is it just me who just can't fathom the idea, a small turboed engine obviously makes economical sense but just the thought of one makes me feel a bit sick.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

dann2707 said:


> Is it just me who just can't fathom the idea, a small turboed engine obviously makes economical sense but just the thought of one makes me feel a bit sick.


Possibly just you :lol: In this day and age, small/light turbo'd cars make more than just economical sense.

Roads are busy, speed limits are easier to enforce with cameras, people don't have a much free time to get out and enjoy "driving roads". There's not much opportunity to enjoy a 300bhp+ 2.0 turbo'd car without risking life and licence these days.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

dann2707 said:


> Is it just me who just can't fathom the idea, a small turboed engine obviously makes economical sense but just the thought of one makes me feel a bit sick.


yep just you, I bet you can have more fun with a small turbo lump that you can drive as hard as you want and still stay within the law. I have a 2.0T with around 300bhp and to have fun then you have to push it past silly speeds. A Fiat 500 1.4 Sport is more fun as you can ring its neck and not break 70


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

dann2707 said:


> Is it just me who just can't fathom the idea, a small turboed engine obviously makes economical sense but just the thought of one makes me feel a bit sick.


No, I agree with you. All these wheezy little cars are going to lead to the death of proper driving. There's no reason anyone should have to drive such drivel, if they knew how to manage money properly.

If that's the future, I'm keeping well out of it.


----------



## Hardsworth (Apr 12, 2012)

Fiat 500 which is basically a good looking ford KA, or wait for the facelift Hyundai i20 1.1crdi


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

dann2707 said:


> Is it just me who just can't fathom the idea, a small turboed engine obviously makes economical sense but just the thought of one makes me feel a bit sick.


I'm with you.

The problem as I see it too with everything going to smaller engines that the engine is working harder for the majority of it's life as opposed to a bigger engine taking everything in it's stride. I like to know I've got some grunt left in the car when I want to over take something. Makes driving on the motorway much more relaxing.

It's not all doom and gloom. Honda's 2.2 DTEC is £20 a year road tax and should easily return over 50mpg if it's anything like their 2.2 CTDI.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

dann2707 said:


> Is it just me who just can't fathom the idea, a small turboed engine obviously makes economical sense but just the thought of one makes me feel a bit sick.


Honestly once you've driven one mate, they're great fun but a bit different.

For example when driving my mum's Twingo, it feels very 1.2 in 1st gear. The gearing is short and there's an art to nipping off the line. But in gear there's plenty of torque and feels like a bigger engine.

The Renault TCE engine feels like a junior version of the 2.0 ltr turbo in my Megane. Great little engine in my opinion. :thumb:

The only thing I'm not sure of is their longevitity. Would like to think they are built to last a decent mileage but no idea how long the turbos last.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm sure they're built to last more than adequately. Think of the sub-700cc turbo cars that the japanese have been shoehorning into their kei cars for years


----------

